# Tempestade Tropical Alpha (Atlântico 2005)



## Dan (23 Out 2005 às 09:20)

A Tempestade Tropical Alpha, neste momento a dirigir-se para a Republica Dominicana e o Haiti.

Está previsto que enfraqueça e volte novamente a ser classificada como depressão tropical.


----------



## GranNevada (23 Out 2005 às 11:52)

É a primeira vez que se recorre ao alfabeto Grego , não é ?


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2005 às 12:32)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> É a primeira vez que se recorre ao alfabeto Grego , não é ?



Exactamente, é a primeira vez que se esgota a lista de nomes. Esta temporada está a ser bastante excepcional e provavelmente não deve ficar por aqui.


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2005 às 11:39)

E se a TT halfa e o Wilma se fundissem?!   
Será que nos poderia afectar?...


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2005 às 14:06)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E se a TT halfa e o Wilma se fundissem?!
> Será que nos poderia afectar?...



As previsões indicam que será isso que vai acontecer, a fusão dos dois sistemas evoluindo para uma depressão extratropical. Essa depressão teria um movimento para sudeste e estaria a noroeste da Península lá para o dia 29.

















Mas isto são só previsões


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2005 às 14:59)

A rota de colisão prevista


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2005 às 16:36)

Segundo o último boletim do NHC, confirma-se absorção da depresão tropical Alpha pelo furacão Wilma.   

TROPICAL WEATHER DISCUSSION
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
805 AM EDT MON OCT 24 2005

TROPICAL WEATHER DISCUSSION FOR NORTH AMERICA...CENTRAL 
AMERICA...GULF OF MEXICO...CARIBBEAN SEA...NORTHEASTERN SECTIONS 
OF SOUTH AMERICA...AND ATLANTIC OCEAN TO THE AFRICAN COAST FROM 
THE EQUATOR TO 32N. THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION IS BASED ON 
SATELLITE IMAGERY...WEATHER OBSERVATIONS...RADAR...AND 
METEOROLOGICAL ANALYSIS.

BASED ON 0600 UTC SURFACE ANALYSIS AND SATELLITE IMAGERY THROUGH 
1115 UTC.

...SPECIAL FEATURES...

HURRICANE WILMA IS CENTERED NEAR 26.1N 81.0W...OR ABOUT 30 NM 
ENE OF EVERGLADES CITY FLORIDA...AT 24/1200 UTC MOVING NE 20 KT. 
ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 950 MB. MAXIMUM SUSTAINED 
WIND SPEED IS 105 KT WITH GUSTS TO 130 KT... MAKING WILMA A 
MAJOR CATEGORY 3 HURRICANE. SEE LATEST NHC FORECAST/ADVISORY 
UNDER AWIPS/WMO HEADERS MIATCMAT4/WTNT24 KNHC AND THE PUBLIC 
ADVISORY UNDER HEADERS MIATCPAT4/WTNT34 KNHC FOR MORE DETAILS. 
WILMA MADE LANDFALL VERY NEAR CAPE ROMANO FLORIDA...JUST S OF 
MARCO ISLAND...AT 630 PM EDT. DEEP CONVECTION HAS INTENSIFIED 
AROUND THE ENTIRE CORE OF THE HURRICANE OVER THE PAST FEW 
HOURS...

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE 
ACROSS S FLORIDA FOR THE NEXT 12 HOURS OR SO...MOVING OFF INTO 
THE ATLC BY LATE AFTERNOON.

ALPHA IS LIFTING N OF 
THE BAHAMAS WHILE GENERATING A FEW BURSTS OF CONVECTION. WIDELY 
SCATTERED MODERATE CONVECTION IS FROM 23N-30N BETWEEN 70W-75W. 
*ALPHA IS EXPECTED TO BECOME ABSORBED INTO THE CIRCULATION OF 
HURRICANE WILMA OFF THE CAROLINA COAST WITHIN 24 HRS*


----------

